# Ternetzi or just a red



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

just like the title says:


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

looks like a rb to me 4 sho


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

def. a red . . . theres not a speck of yellow on that guy, plus it looks like it has red eyes.

~Will.


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

another....


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

its a Rb heh


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

The pics didn't come out too good, but he has a lot of yellow on him. My buddy just picked him up at the LFS and asked me what I thought. It kind of threw me, but I also said red. Nice looking red though.


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

Here's 2 more w/o the flash


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

it Looks aight and how big was him heh


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

.....


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

the gill plate, slight humeral blotch, the clear eyes, and the massive jaw all look like a ternz. BUT the red on all the fins, and the red-orange hue of the belley still makes me lean towards a red.

~Will.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

It's definately a red man......

JIM


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

last one


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Can you post any pics with him inside the tank?
I believe that it would be helpfull since the fish is out of the water and stressed in all the pics....

JIM


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

last picture has me just about convinced that it's a red belly. the eyes and red coloration are dead on for a red. it's a red belly. and a nice one at that. how large?

Joe


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's a normal redbelly, flashlight or no flashlight.
Humeral blotches are also sometimes present at redbellies (some of mine have it as well)... And I don't think yellow natts will turn red all of a sudden when stressed.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Thats a red for sure


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

looks like hes dead to me


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

red belly for sures...the red eyes is a give away..caribas don't have red eyes


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

it is a red definately and a very nice one its a good pick up
dixon


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

red


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

red i will post some pics of my terns.


----------



## sundrop (Oct 9, 2003)

Red bellie all the way


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Red nattereri...







!


----------

